# Eph 5:4 It ain't no laughing matter



## satz (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi all,


How do we interpret eph 5:4

Neither filthiness, nor foolishing talking, nor jesting, which are not convinient: but rather giving of thanks.


How does this relate to our use of humour/jokes?

Is all humour forbidden? Or what kinds?



Thanks all


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 28, 2004)

I've studied this before with a group and got acused of "legalism"!

We should not be using dirty jokes, or course comments at all. Humor is good, I am sure of that! How often have you been exhorted by someone who used some humor? 

But we are not to use humor as the world does.

Many people will not like this disucssion because it hits too close to home. If we took this 100% seriously it would also eliminate alot of TV shows and movies we partake in as well.

Can't touch my "liberty" many will say!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 28, 2004)

1 Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children; 
2 and walk in love, just as Christ also loved you and gave Himself up for us, an offering and a sacrifice to God as a fragrant aroma. 
3 But immorality or any impurity or greed must not even be named among you, as is proper among saints; 
4 and there must be no filthiness and silly talk, [b:e56de15c38]or coarse jesting[/b:e56de15c38], which are not fitting, but rather giving of thanks. 
5 For this you know with certainty, that no immoral or impure person or covetous man, who is an idolater, has an inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and God. 
6 Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of these things the wrath of God comes upon the sons of disobedience.

-NASB

I think the passage means that we should keep our humor clean and intelligent.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 28, 2004)

Exactly!


----------



## Dan.... (Jul 28, 2004)

Exactly. The context concerns fornication and covetousness, as is seen in the both the immediate preceding verse and the following verse. Hence the "foolish talking" would be in relation to fornication and covetousness. Purity, not only in action, but also in our speech.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jul 28, 2004)

Right, which means it's okay to be goofy and silly sometimes. Not that I'm ever goofy or silly, but if I wanted to be, I could.


----------



## satz (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the replies and opinions!

Do you guys know anyone who construes the passage as a prohibition on all kinds of humour or joking? How would u answer such a person?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 28, 2004)

[quote:7e5592fefc="Emme"]Hi guys

Thanks for all the replies and opinions!

Do you guys know anyone who construes the passage as a prohibition on all kinds of humour or joking? How would u answer such a person?[/quote:7e5592fefc]

I can't answer that honestly, or I'd be violating Eph. 5:4


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 29, 2004)

[quote:793cdf3464="Emme"]Hi guys

Thanks for all the replies and opinions!

Do you guys know anyone who construes the passage as a prohibition on all kinds of humour or joking? How would u answer such a person?[/quote:793cdf3464]

I would answer by telling that person that you have to ADD to the text to come to that conclusion.

4 and there must be no filthiness and silly talk, or coarse jesting, which are not fitting, but rather giving of thanks.
5 For this you know with certainty, that no immoral or impure person or covetous man, who is an idolater, has an inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and God.
6 Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of these things the wrath of God comes upon the sons of disobedience. 

Silly talk could be misconstrued, but it clearly lies within the text that speaks to FILTHINESS and COARSE jesting. Then the text refers to what is is warning against as being done by an immoral or impure person.

That said, "silly talk" is the ONLY part of the text that could be misunderstood, but even then you would almost want to be decieved.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 4, 2004)

What is the Greek meaning behind the word translated "silly"? Is it the same thing we think of as silly? What is Paul trying to get at with this word?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Aug 7, 2004)

[quote:dd1888b043="houseparent"]I've studied this before with a group and got acused of "legalism"!
[/quote:dd1888b043]

Why is it, we as Christians, are always so quick to call someone who is more conservative than us, a "legalist"? This is almost without exception. There's very little tolerance among ourselves for people, our Christian siblings, who are more conservative than what we are.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Aug 8, 2004)

This generation of Christians consistently breaks this command of Scripture (i.e., avoid coarse jesting). It's probably because in the day and age in which we live, jokes have to be perverted or demeaning of other people to be funny. It's a shame because there is so much in this world to laugh about that it shouldn't be this way. For example, you can laugh a good deal about human language and how we Americans all consistently butcher our English. Well, maybe my roommate and I are the only ones that consistently get good laughs out of this, but anyway... find something good to laugh about. It's good for you.


----------

